# my new years eve FOTD silvery



## mistella (Jan 1, 2007)

​


----------



## Femme (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that's an amazing look on you!!!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jan 1, 2007)

really beautiful ! you look gorgeous !


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 1, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 1, 2007)

Gorgeous!!  Happy New Year


----------



## poppy z (Jan 1, 2007)

your lashes are fantastic!!! 
what is your mascara?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 1, 2007)

That's really pretty


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 1, 2007)

you look beautiful! and your eyelashes are amazing!


----------



## star1692 (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG!!! you look soo awesome girl!!!  I absolutely love how you did the make up!  You eyes look amazing!!  You have the most beautiful lashes! and your eyebrows look gorgeous!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 1, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 1, 2007)

Ouch, it hurts to see such a hottie!  Please give us a tut ?


----------



## lsperry (Jan 1, 2007)

Your eyes are dead-on gorgeous and your skin is so smooth and glowy!


----------



## courtneycakes (Jan 1, 2007)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 1, 2007)

wow. u look hot. could u please do a tutorial?


----------



## bitsy (Jan 1, 2007)

Quite hot...fabulous blending


You are a head turner


----------



## mistella (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 

 
_your lashes are fantastic!!! 
what is your mascara?_

 
Those are fake eyelashes! I blended them with my real lashes with MF 2000 Calorie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thank you girls!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kind of want to do a tutorial but the way I do my eyeshadow is sooo confusing, It's hard to explain, but I'll try..


----------



## faifai (Jan 1, 2007)

Your skin is gorgeous! So smoooooooth and perfect blush.


----------



## angelica (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 2, 2007)

I love smoky eyes!pretty


----------



## macface (Jan 2, 2007)

Really pretty makeup


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 2, 2007)

very pretty. your skin is flawless! i'm jealous


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Ouch, it hurts to see such a hottie! Please give us a tut ?_

 
I agree!!!!
you look so gorgeous!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Daligani (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, this is so awesome.. I adore the colors you used together, but, most of all, I love the shape you have going on here. So sultry looking! 
And I really want to know what you do to take care of your _*beautiful *_skin


----------



## User67 (Jan 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! You need to do a tutorial!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 2, 2007)

i love all : eyes, cheeks, lips !!! 

soooooooooo beautiful


----------



## Emmi (Jan 2, 2007)

So pretty! Can you make a tutorial of this look?


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2007)

Soooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2007)

Soooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## TM26 (Jan 3, 2007)

That looks stunning


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 3, 2007)

You look so cute in the last pic, this look is beautiful


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 3, 2007)

You looks so pretty, and glowy , love the smokey eyes and cheeks.


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 4, 2007)

YOU LOOK HOT!!!!

tute please!!


----------



## Lollie (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn girl you are sexy!


----------



## noteventherain (Jan 5, 2007)

ooh, I love that!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 6, 2007)

That is gorgeous, may i ask which brushes u used?


----------



## mistella (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks! brushes, hmm..

face:
MAC 187
a cheapo small face brush to contour
Paula Dorf angled blush brush

eyes: 
NARS fluffy brush under eyebrows to highlight
NARS eye shader brush
Sephora angled contour brush for darker colors
Trucco lipbrush that I use as an e/s brush for black colors (the bristles are really packed together which makes it great for the color to show)
a few other no-name ones.. I just reach for random brushes really.

hope this helps


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 6, 2007)

She's bringing sexy back!


----------



## Trina_W. (Jan 6, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 6, 2007)

Gorgeous, great job!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 6, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_






 She's bringing sexy back! _

 
hehe, hell yea!!!
Gurl you are damn sexy- gotta love your blending, your skin, everything!!!


----------



## seba (Jan 8, 2007)

Using Copacabana on your lips is truly original!! I wold never thought of that.
May I know how you apply your cheek colors? Love it!!! Thanks!


----------



## mistella (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seba* 

 
_Using Copacabana on your lips is truly original!! I wold never thought of that.
May I know how you apply your cheek colors? Love it!!! Thanks!_

 

hi! i apply a bronzer right under my cheekbones with a small contour brush, then a darker colored bronzer over the outer end that is closer to my hairline (did that make sense?) and then my blush color kind of like a semi-circle under my cheeks. I tried drawing a picture. bad picture but I think it explains it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









oh, and then I always apply a highlighter (my faves are NARS multiple copacabana, NARS Albatross, MAC belightful powder) above my cheekbones, down the bridge of my nose, a little on forehead, above & under my lips


----------



## seba (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi! Thanks sooo much for your effort, it really helps! I don't think I can apply them as defined as yours, but I'm gonna try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
One more q's; did you use separate bronzer for that or just apply lightly on the front and more near the hairline? Thanks once again!


----------



## seba (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry double post!


----------



## mistella (Jan 9, 2007)

I use 2 separate bronzers. I use Tarte Park Ave Princess (a golden bronze) and Tarte Hotel Heiress (a rich bronze). so, any bronzer will do, the key is just to make it gradually look darker on the top so it looks deeper.


----------



## seba (Jan 9, 2007)

I got Park Ave Princess and been lemming for Hotel Heiress for quite some time now. Did you happen to know if it's similar to NARS Casino? 
Oh also, regarding the Pure mineral makeup you wear, can you give me the website to purchase them? (I am officially your stalker, LOL!) Did you just use the foundation?
Thanks heaps!!


----------



## mistella (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seba* 

 
_I got Park Ave Princess and been lemming for Hotel Heiress for quite some time now. Did you happen to know if it's similar to NARS Casino? 
Oh also, regarding the Pure mineral makeup you wear, can you give me the website to purchase them? (I am officially your stalker, LOL!) Did you just use the foundation?
Thanks heaps!!_

 
haha I'm flattered! I get the foundation here: http://www.mineralpuremakeup.com/mineral_foundation.htm they also sell on e-bay and have tons of positive feedback. This is my most favorite mineral makeup and I've tried a lot (bare minerals, everyday minerals, philosophy, aromaleigh). I apply it with the MAC 187 brush.
I have no idea if Casino is similar to Hotel Heiress. I've never seen it in person, sorry. well, i hope this helps!


----------



## seba (Jan 9, 2007)

I already placed a sample order with them, I hope I like it as much as you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks!!!!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jan 9, 2007)

beautiful. that is amazing!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 15, 2007)

you're seriously gorg. I love the makeup on you. Dramatic suits you well! <3


----------



## Miss World (Jan 25, 2007)

I love how you look ^_^


----------



## preencesita (Jan 25, 2007)

pretty!


----------

